# Scam Agencies and Thai Legal System



## ginocox (Dec 21, 2014)

I was fortunate to find work with a reputable agency when I came to Thailand. They paid above average wages (although still roughly equivalent to the poverty level in the States), provided twelve-month contracts with visas and work permits, had decent materials and provided teachers with laptop computers. The downside was that their schools tended to be in outlying areas with commutes exceeding an hour in each direction. Relocation was not an attractive option as all the things I enjoy doing are centrally located and would require commuting in the opposite direction in the evenings and on weekends.

I resolved to find a position more centrally located. I interviewed for several great companies, but most employers want to hire teachers who are about thirty years old. 

I eventually found a position close to home. They only offered a ten-month contract and the wages were substantially less, but I could get to work in twenty minutes, so I had much more free time. 

The agency proved to be a disaster. Inadequate materials, no support, broken promises. Worst, they didn’t pay their teachers. If I had taken the time to research them before accepting the position, I would have found literally thousands of complaints posted on various ex-pat forums from teachers with similarly desultory experiences. The scam was so blatant that a Westerner wouldn’t expect it simply because the penalties are so severe, especially in my home state of California. 

It’s taken over a year to seek justice. Initially, four teachers from two schools attempted to file a complaint with the Central Labour Court. Logistics was a major challenge, as teachers work longer hours than the court is open. The court also required us to bring a translator, even though several of the claims examiners were fluent in English. Coordinating schedules was a major challenge. The court sent us away on three occasions to obtain non-existent documents from other ministries. They refused to call the ministries and simply request a copy of the documents, which they later decided they didn’t need. Once they sent us away because our translator arrived late and they didn’t want to begin the paperwork since they were concerned they would not be able to complete it before the end of their shift. Three of the teachers eventually returned to their home countries and are unable to pursue justice. 

When the date of our hearing arrived, my translator and I waited for two hours, but the respondent never arrived. If we had not arrived, the complaint would have been dismissed, but the court decided to give the respondents a second chance and scheduled a second hearing for six weeks later.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

ginocox, the first agency was more or less the jackpot, you should have stayed there, because most other agencies act as your second employer.......


----------



## leslylaw (Nov 18, 2014)

So.... what is the current situation so far???? Hearing six weeks later? Did your lawyer explain to you what is the likelihood outcome ?


----------



## ginocox (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm pursuing this _in forma pauperis_. I expect there is roughly a 40% chance of getting an award, that any award will be for half of what I'm seeking and I'll have about a 10% chance of collecting, so my expected return is about 2% of the claimed amount, far less than I've already spent on translators. So there is nothing in the budget for legal fees. 

The second hearing is set for mid-January.


----------



## wellcome (Jan 21, 2015)

*wellcome*

woo good luck and keep us update


----------



## PAUL-UK-BKK (Jan 21, 2015)

Unfortunately your situation is very common place. good luck


----------

